# I can't go on



## love him (Oct 23, 2011)

It has ben a week since my hsband told me he did not love me, and not much has changed.

He still kisses me nd puts his arms around me, even aidhe wished he did love me 

I agoing to be moving out in two weeks, and I am lost, it feels that my whole world has eded.

I know has suffered a huge lossthis year (a death, close family) and has had depression.(before the death, posibly still sffering frm it).

I love my husband so much, I feel so down about all of this that I have actually thought abotedng it, because I can't imagine a life without him.

I loose everything, my husband who is best friend and my family (his famly that is).

My family are hunderds of miles away, I askedmy mther if I could come home fo a bit, se said no... I have no one left what is t point inbeng

Sorry for my pathetic post but it is how I feel.


----------



## DesperateHouseWife (Oct 24, 2011)

Don't you have friends? I know not having a family near is hard,but for yor own mother to tell you no you can't go back home has to be the worst thing ever. Be strong,and don't do anything stupid ok.


----------



## love him (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you for the reply.
Yes it is oneof the hardest things, not only h my husbad rejected me so hs my mother.

I lost touch with my friends after I got married, so I suppose no I don't.

I have no one x


----------



## love him (Oct 23, 2011)

P.S My husband acts fine with everyone else a if nothing is wrong.

His sistr just called and he was fine and quite up beat on the phone.

He has not said much to me all day, I did ask and he said he was just getting into what he was doing (building a website).

He has not told anyone that we are spliting yet eiter, even though it is what he want's not what I want.

I really love him so much and am lost.

(I will not cry or scream and shout in front of him, even though I feel like crying all the time)

If he want's me gone then that will be his gift from me, I hope he has a happy life thats all I want for him.


----------



## DesperateHouseWife (Oct 24, 2011)

I guess you can't do anything if your husband doesn't want to be with you anymore.


----------

